# DIY Halloween Rear Projection Screen Window Tutorial



## spooky-pancake (Oct 3, 2013)

Hope everyone is doing good! It's October 1st, so I am getting into the Halloween spirit full speed now!

I made a homemade rear projection screen last year for halloween and it went over really well. I did a tutorial this year to show how I made it and what it looks like. If you have any questions, just let me know.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Great tutorial. Thanks


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

Very nice tutorial!


----------

